# Calling All Monark Supertwinn experts....



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2010)

Did all Supertwins ave a locking fork???
Thanks for your response!!!!,
bri.


----------



## thimmaker (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Dave.
Iv'e owned 2 Monark Supertwins and neither one had a locking front fork?. Not sure if maybe it was an option or not. I still have a 1945 Monark bike with a whizzer on it and no lock there either, and this frame is pretty identical to the Supertwin other than the wider spaced rear wheel area. Possibly check with Roy Aubol in Manitowoc, WI. I think his handle is"monarkst" 
George


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2010)

...Thanks, George!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 27, 2010)

I think the ST54 (1954) had a locking springer similar to a Schwinn.

Pat


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2010)

PCHiggin said:


> I think the ST54 (1954) had a locking springer similar to a Schwinn.
> 
> Pat




Thanks Pat!,
bri.


----------



## DanielEMccarty (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice and helpful information has been given in this article. It’s a most important post. Please every one visit this site quickly. Thanks.


----------

